# CONGU Changes 2018



## Old Skier (Sep 28, 2017)

For information 
CONGU CHANGES 2018
Changes to the CONGU UHS System have recently been announced. In view of the proposed introductionof the World Handicap System (WHS) these changes have been kept to a minimum and take into accountsome of the options likely to be adopted in the WHS, principal of which is to encourage players to submitmore scores to their handicap record.
The changes, which come into effect on the 1st of January 2018, are:



 Retirement of Club & Disability Handicaps â€“ As a result of their low impact these have been removedand replaced by a new Category 5 for Men and Category 6 for both Men and Women, providing for amaximum handicap of 54.0 for all golfers. Players will be able to maintain a Competition Handicap inall six categories. Upward adjustment for all categories will remain at 0.1 and downward adjustmentsfor Net Differentials below Buffer Zones will be 0.5 for Category 5 and 0.6 for Category 6.
After 1st January 2018 Handicap Committees can increase handicaps above the current limits of 28.0and 36.0, and they will also increase above those limits automatically as a result of above Buffer Zonereturns in Qualifying Competitions and Supplementary Score submissions.
 Supplementary Scores â€“ Relaxation of the rules to allow an unlimited number of score submissions peryear and removal of the restriction of one per week. However, the restriction on Category 1 playerswill remain in place.
 Mixed Tee Competitions â€“ Reinforcement of the single CSS Adjustment Calculation. Having a single CSSadjustment for two or more competitions will provide a more equitable value when one of thecompetitions has a very low number of players. To overcome the technical IT implementation issues,the approach agreed will be to enter all scores into a single competition (and so a single CSS AdjustmentFactor is calculated) with a facility within the software to allow the results to be separated for eachgroup of competitors.
 Definitions â€“ Confirmation that cards submitted for Initial Handicap Allocation are included in thedefinition of Qualifying Scores for handicap purposes. Accordingly a player whose handicap is allocatedon the basis of such submitted scores under Clause 16 will automatically be allocated a CompetitionHandicap status.
 9 Hole Competitions â€“ Introduce the option of 9-Hole Medal Competitions and 9-Hole OpenCompetitions. For handicap purposes, the 9-Hole Medal scores will be converted to Stableford and willappear as stableford on the players handicap record.
 Handicap Adjustments â€“ Confirmation that the adherence to Appendix M (Guidelines for HandicapReviews) is mandatory, not optional.
There will be no new hard copy of the CONGUÂ® Manual, but an updated online version will be available onthe CONGUÂ® website, where a full summary of the changes will also be posted.
This document represents the substantive changes for 2018 â€“ other changes, which are largely forclarification purposes, will be highlighted in the online documentation


----------



## louise_a (Sep 28, 2017)

From my point of view the interesting point is about club handicaps, it looks like we are going to have a lot of players with handicaps of over 36 soon.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 28, 2017)

louise_a said:



			From my point of view the interesting point is about club handicaps, it looks like we are going to have a lot of players with handicaps of over 36 soon.
		
Click to expand...

Confused on the Club HC, they will be CONGU HCs, or have I completely misunderstood your post?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2017)

louise_a said:



			From my point of view the interesting point is about club handicaps, it looks like we are going to have a lot of players with handicaps of over 36 soon.
		
Click to expand...

Oh joy! 

The good thing for me is a joint CSS adjustment for mixed tee comps. Would be a real plus at my club where women's comps always use the small field calculation at the moment.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 28, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Confused on the Club HC, they will be CONGU HCs, or have I completely misunderstood your post?
		
Click to expand...

Currently with the club handicap system , if someone has the maximum competition handicap (for ladies 36) they cannot go higher unless they request it, with the change and the introduction of cat 6 then anyone who is on 36.0 will be subject to automatic increases if the do not buffer in a competition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 28, 2017)

It was always going to happen - as soon as they announced the club HC it was a stepping stone to Comp HC going to 36/54


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was always going to happen - as soon as they announced the club HC it was a stepping stone to Comp HC going to 36/54
		
Click to expand...

Agreed and also to get us in line and ready for the World System. 

Consultation or done deal I wonder.


----------



## upanddown (Sep 29, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			For information 
CONGU CHANGES 2018
Changes to the CONGU UHS System have recently been announced. In view of the proposed introductionof the World Handicap System (WHS) these changes have been kept to a minimum and take into accountsome of the options likely to be adopted in the WHS, principal of which is to encourage players to submitmore scores to their handicap record.
The changes, which come into effect on the 1st of January 2018, are:



 Retirement of Club & Disability Handicaps â€“ As a result of their low impact these have been removedand replaced by a new Category 5 for Men and Category 6 for both Men and Women, providing for amaximum handicap of 54.0 for all golfers. Players will be able to maintain a Competition Handicap inall six categories. Upward adjustment for all categories will remain at 0.1 and downward adjustmentsfor Net Differentials below Buffer Zones will be 0.5 for Category 5 and 0.6 for Category 6.
After 1st January 2018 Handicap Committees can increase handicaps above the current limits of 28.0and 36.0, and they will also increase above those limits automatically as a result of above Buffer Zonereturns in Qualifying Competitions and Supplementary Score submissions.
 Supplementary Scores â€“ Relaxation of the rules to allow an unlimited number of score submissions peryear and removal of the restriction of one per week. However, the restriction on Category 1 playerswill remain in place.
 Mixed Tee Competitions â€“ Reinforcement of the single CSS Adjustment Calculation. Having a single CSSadjustment for two or more competitions will provide a more equitable value when one of thecompetitions has a very low number of players. To overcome the technical IT implementation issues,the approach agreed will be to enter all scores into a single competition (and so a single CSS AdjustmentFactor is calculated) with a facility within the software to allow the results to be separated for eachgroup of competitors.
 Definitions â€“ Confirmation that cards submitted for Initial Handicap Allocation are included in thedefinition of Qualifying Scores for handicap purposes. Accordingly a player whose handicap is allocatedon the basis of such submitted scores under Clause 16 will automatically be allocated a CompetitionHandicap status.
 9 Hole Competitions â€“ Introduce the option of 9-Hole Medal Competitions and 9-Hole OpenCompetitions. For handicap purposes, the 9-Hole Medal scores will be converted to Stableford and willappear as stableford on the players handicap record.
 Handicap Adjustments â€“ Confirmation that the adherence to Appendix M (Guidelines for HandicapReviews) is mandatory, not optional.
There will be no new hard copy of the CONGUÂ® Manual, but an updated online version will be available onthe CONGUÂ® website, where a full summary of the changes will also be posted.
This document represents the substantive changes for 2018 â€“ other changes, which are largely forclarification purposes, will be highlighted in the online documentation


Click to expand...


Where did you get this from?

Was on their website and can't find it. Nothing on Scottish Golf website either.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2017)

Away to work out how many 0.1's I need before I get to 54...


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

Club HC Sec so it was forwarded to me by our county who like to keep it's members informed.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Away to work out how many 0.1's I need before I get to 54...
		
Click to expand...

Not as many as you think if the HC committe are doing their job.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 29, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Away to work out how many 0.1's I need before I get to 54...
		
Click to expand...

Off to change qualifying rules to all our comps!!!!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Off to change qualifying rules to all our comps!!!! 

Click to expand...

Why


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Off to change qualifying rules to all our comps!!!! 

Click to expand...

Changing them to what?


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Not as many as you think if the HC committe are doing their job.
		
Click to expand...

I got 410, so with a few buffers thrown in and a couple of cuts when I get it up in the 30's/40's, I reckon it will probably take about 450 comps.

Challenge accepted!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

louise_a said:



			From my point of view the interesting point is about club handicaps, it looks like we are going to have a lot of players with handicaps of over 36 soon.
		
Click to expand...

After 1st January 2018 Handicap Committees *can* increase handicaps above the current limits of 28.0and 36.0,


"CAN" being the operative word.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh joy! 

The good thing for me is a joint CSS adjustment for mixed tee comps. Would be a real plus at my club where women's comps always use the small field calculation at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

You are not the only Club like that! In fact 'small field calc' was/is the norm at 4 of the 5 clubs I've been associated with over the years - in different parts of the country! And it was pretty frequent at the other too!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			After 1st January 2018 Handicap Committees *can* increase handicaps above the current limits of 28.0and 36.0,


"CAN" being the operative word.
		
Click to expand...

The over buffer increases will be compulsory I think? 

Looking forward to the day when I can give 49 shots in matchplay!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			After 1st January 2018 Handicap Committees *can* increase handicaps above the current limits of 28.0and 36.0,


"CAN" being the operative word.
		
Click to expand...

And then the bit after that said that HC will automatically increase above 28/36 after Supplementary Scores and Comps scores etc

So itâ€™s saying that HC can now increase people above those limits ( well from 1st Jan ) and the computer system will automatically do it when Comp scores are submitted


Itâ€™s not going to get a positive reaction and suspect 99% of clubs will introduce a HC limit on their comps


----------



## DRW (Sep 29, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not going to get a positive reaction and suspect 99% of clubs will introduce a HC limit on their comps
		
Click to expand...

Why should it be golf is so resistant to change. Silly really, we should be encouraging people to play in comps etc.

Some people need 54 + shots, think of the older ladies(my mum would be an example, never shot under 140 in 6 odd months of playing, but plays in comps), and tbh quite a few at our club are not 36 handicappers. Also took Joanne about 2 years to get there, which meant when she started to enter comps she was just giving money to other people with no chance of winning, not much of a comp for her at that point..


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Why should it be golf is so resistant to change. Silly really, we should be encouraging people to play in comps etc.

Some people need 54 + shots, think of the older ladies(my mum would be an example, never shot under 140 in 6 odd months of playing, but plays in comps), and tbh quite a few at our club are not 36 handicappers. Also took Joanne about 2 years to get there, which meant when she started to enter comps she was just giving money to other people with no chance of winning, not much of a comp for her at that point..
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the handicap curve, the majority of women golfers fall into 36+ category, whereas peak men is around 12. 

There is no need for men to get more than 28, simple brute strength means we can all get it round in a lower number than women much more easily


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			The over buffer increases will be compulsory I think? 

Looking forward to the day when I can give 49 shots in matchplay!!
		
Click to expand...

They may be, but the playing handicap can still be limited to 28.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not going to get a positive reaction and suspect 99% of clubs will introduce a HC limit on their comps
		
Click to expand...

Or you could have more trophys, prizes that are split down to division. 

IMO positive move that might be better accepted if number of Q increased for comp HC.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			If you look at the handicap curve, the majority of women golfers fall into 36+ category, whereas peak men is around 12. 

There is no need for men to get more than 28, simple brute strength means we can all get it round in a lower number than women much more easily
		
Click to expand...

Be interested were you get figures omens HC as it's not consistent with information obtained at CONGU events.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			If you look at the handicap curve, *the majority of women golfers fall into 36+ category, *whereas peak men is around 12. 

There is no need for men to get more than 28, simple brute strength means we can all get it round in a lower number than women much more easily
		
Click to expand...

That's rubbish!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's rubbish!
		
Click to expand...

I though bait was down for a bite &#128521;


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Be interested were you get figures omens HC as it's not consistent with information obtained at CONGU events.
		
Click to expand...

It was at a presentation three-four years ago given by the SGU/Scottish Ladies on a round the country tour. The dispersion of lady's handicaps is low among lower figures then takes a massive sweep up at 36, no not "rubbish" at all FairwayDodger.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			It was at a presentation three-four years ago given by the SGU/Scottish Ladies on a round the country tour. The dispersion of lady's handicaps is low among lower figures then takes a massive sweep up at 36, no not "rubbish" at all FairwayDodger.
		
Click to expand...

At no club I have ever seen are the "majority" of female players off 36+. There are generally a very small number at that level only. So, yes, utter nonsense.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			At no club I have ever seen are the "majority" of female players off 36+. There are generally a very small number at that level only. So, yes, utter nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'll take your word for it over a presentation from the SGU that had the database of all players in it.


----------



## DRW (Sep 29, 2017)

Mens Handicap curve can be seen here(usa) :-

http://www.thegrint.com/range/2013/03/golfers-handicap-distribution-average-golf-handicap/


Hughjars post made me look at our club.

We have 55 active handicaps for ladies of which 16 out of 55 are 36 handicap(therefore 29%, fairly high - not low at this club, took me by surprise the % of 36 handicappers) 

Also quite a number of 30-36 handicappers as well, but these are not relevant to getting handicaps that people can actually play to and the new rules and liverpoolphils negative post.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			OK, I'll take your word for it over a presentation from the SGU that had the database of all players in it.
		
Click to expand...

Could be very old data. Now the CDH is used data is considerably more accurate.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Mens Handicap curve can be seen here(usa) :-

http://www.thegrint.com/range/2013/03/golfers-handicap-distribution-average-golf-handicap/


Hughjars post made me look at our club.

We have 55 active handicaps for ladies of which 16 out of 55 are 36 handicap(therefore 29%, fairly high - not low at this club, took me by surprise the % of 36 handicappers) 

Also quite a number of 30-36 handicappers as well, but these are not relevant to getting handicaps that people can actually play to and the new rules and liverpoolphils negative post.
		
Click to expand...

TY, pretty much the curve for Men in Scotland too.

As for women, my club would be somewhat better, 43 ladies, 7 @ 36, 6 @ 30-35, 13 in the teens, and one single digit who won't be a member for 2018.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Could be very old data. Now the CDH is used data is considerably more accurate.
		
Click to expand...

2012 I believe. His "data" was anecdotal, mine was from the entire country's handicap records.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			OK, I'll take your word for it over a presentation from the SGU that had the database of all players in it.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you can produce those figures I have to think you have misremembered or misrepresented them. What you are claiming is completely unbelievable.


----------



## upanddown (Sep 29, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Club HC Sec so it was forwarded to me by our county who like to keep it's members informed.
		
Click to expand...

Luck you. I am ours and not seen a copy of this.

The forum has finally proved useful


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 29, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			Why
		
Click to expand...

to up to 28 H/C only!


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 29, 2017)

Why would clubs want to introduce a HC limit for their comps, Opens maybe. Most of the players who will get handicaps higher than the current limit will be existing members who cannot play to the higher limit who will now get handicap increases.

The simplest thing to do would be to change the divisions so that the higher handicapped payers are only competing against each other.  We already do this in our Seniors section with divisions being reviewed on a regular basis so that the number of players in each Division are roughly equal.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 29, 2017)

We had a copy sent to us from County.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 29, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I got 410, so with a few buffers thrown in and a couple of cuts when I get it up in the 30's/40's, I reckon it will probably take about 450 comps.

Challenge accepted!! &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

As Old Skier says -if handicap committees are carrying out monthly handicap reviews there will be quite a few players who will get a handicap increase pretty quickly after it is implemented. I can think of several players at our club whose names appear on the list every month but do not get adjusted because the are already at Congu handicap limits.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

jim8flog said:



			Why would clubs want to introduce a HC limit for their comps, Opens maybe. Most of the players who will get handicaps higher than the current limit will be existing members who cannot play to the higher limit who will now get handicap increases.

The simplest thing to do would be to change the divisions so that the higher handicapped payers are only competing against each other.  We already do this in our Seniors section with divisions being reviewed on a regular basis so that the number of players in each Division are roughly equal.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, or you could use the outdated way of barring members from comps. In the old days it was around 18 now they want to disenfranchise members not able to play to 28. 

There are better more inclusive ways.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Unless you can produce those figures I have to think you have misremembered or misrepresented them. What you are claiming is completely unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with FD out of 50 ladies with active handicaps at our club only 8 are off 36, so that's 4%


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I agree with FD out of 50 ladies with active handicaps at our club only 8 are off 36, so that's 4%
		
Click to expand...

That's 16%  but your point stands.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			After 1st January 2018 Handicap Committees *can* increase handicaps above the current limits of 28.0and 36.0,


"CAN" being the operative word.
		
Click to expand...

Same comment as above. When handicap reviews are done on a monthly basis committees should be applying increase in line with Congu manual.

Handicap committees have to work within Congu guidelines one of which is

The 
_Handicap Committee _would be incorrect in thinking that having too low a handicap only
affects the individual. In fact not acting on recommendations leaving players with handicaps that
are too low could well affect every other handicap in the club, due to the potential impact on the
_Competition Scratch Score 
_(_CSS_). This is particularly relevant in _Qualifying Competitions _with
small field sizes.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 29, 2017)

One of the things I like is that quite a few players will now be taken out of the CSS calculation.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Unless you can produce those figures I have to think you have misremembered or misrepresented them. What you are claiming is completely unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Misremebered? It was a graph that showed a huge upsweep from 30+, very hard to misremeber, and I "misremebered" the men's figure which showed pretty much the graph above from the USA, so I guess my mis-memory is just fine thanks. 

And no I can;t find the details as it was presented by the SGU, and having searched online it doesn't appear like it's ever been posted.

So, in the context of this topic, why would I be misrepresenting them? I've just checked a couple of other local clubs (you can filter by handicap order on HDID) and they all show the same propensity to a large chunk of high handicaps in the ladies section with hardly any single digits on show. 

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/760

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/913

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/2051


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's 16%  but your point stands.
		
Click to expand...

His point kinda confirms what I'm saying. I'd be wiling to bet there's not 16% below 10 h'cap.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			Misremebered? It was a graph that showed a huge upsweep from 30+, very hard to misremeber, and I "misremebered" the men's figure which showed pretty much the graph above from the USA, so I guess my mis-memory is just fine thanks. 

And no I can;t find the details as it was presented by the SGU, and having searched online it doesn't appear like it's ever been posted.

So, in the context of this topic, why would I be misrepresenting them? I've just checked a couple of other local clubs (you can filter by handicap order on HDID) and they all show the same propensity to a large chunk of high handicaps in the ladies section with hardly any single digits on show. 

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/760

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/913

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/2051

Click to expand...

Oh you swapping to 30+ now, rather than your original absurd 36+ ?

Yeah, single digit players are in the minority but that's not what I've taken exception to. 

I can't view HDID so not much point linking to those, frustrating as I'll be surprised if they back up the majority 36+ claim.

Sadly I can't find any UK figures but here's USGA stats

http://www.usga.org/content/usga/ho...omens-handicap-index-statistics-ead8b6a5.html

84% are less than 36.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			His point kinda confirms what I'm saying. I'd be wiling to bet there's not 16% below 10 h'cap.
		
Click to expand...

All this proves is you have no grasp of arithmetic.


----------



## DRW (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			All this proves is you have no grasp of arithmetic.
		
Click to expand...

I have a sneaky opinion that Hughjars is talking about the most common handicap is 36+ , as when he talks about the graphs/charts that he saw for men and ladies and describes it, it is the impression I got. (I know he said 'majority' but his description is saying most common rather than majority). Therefore you are both right.:rofl:

According to your list/chart list for usa, this is 16% or 1 in 6 ladies have a handicap of 36 + according to your list/chart you posted, which is the most common handicap on the list, no other handicap comes close to that.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh you swapping to 30+ now, rather than your original absurd 36+ ?

Yeah, single digit players are in the minority but that's not what I've taken exception to. 

I can't view HDID so not much point linking to those, frustrating as I'll be surprised if they back up the majority 36+ claim.

Sadly I can't find any UK figures but here's USGA stats

http://www.usga.org/content/usga/ho...omens-handicap-index-statistics-ead8b6a5.html

84% are less than 36.
		
Click to expand...

30+ yes because that's where the upsweep starts from a low level and then the largest percentage of women can't get below 36. Convenient that the evidence is there and you "Can't view it" though. 

And then you link to a set of stats that totally backs up my point, a huge uptick at 36+.

I've no idea why you're seeing your erse here, I was simply stating a fact, and all three sets of data shown here including those you "Can't view" back it up.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			All this proves is you have no grasp of arithmetic.
		
Click to expand...

A sixth of his lady members play off the maximum handicap, it proves exactly what I was saying.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			If you look at the handicap curve, the *majority* of women golfers fall into 36+ category, whereas peak men is around12
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn't ^^ 16% doesn't look like a majority to me.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			30+ yes because that's where the upsweep starts from a low level and then the largest percentage of women can't get below 36. Convenient that the evidence is there and you "Can't view it" though. 

And then you link to a set of stats that totally backs up my point, a huge uptick at 36+.

I've no idea why you're seeing your erse here, I was simply stating a fact, and all three sets of data shown here including those you "Can't view" back it up.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable! What you posted was utter BS, that the majority of female golfers have 36+ handicaps. The majority is more than half. You'll struggle to find a single club in the country where that applies never mind averaging that across the whole country.

And don't be snide about viewing HDID - only people who are members of clubs that use it can get access.


----------



## HughJars (Sep 29, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			And don't be snide.
		
Click to expand...

good een :blah:


----------



## User20205 (Sep 29, 2017)

therod said:



			No it wasn't ^^ 16% doesn't look like a majority to me.
		
Click to expand...

a rudimentary look at my club, which is fairly typical 21% 36+, 2 % 5 and lower. the rest somewhere in between.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			TY, pretty much the curve for Men in Scotland too.

As for women, my club would be somewhat better, 43 ladies, 7 @ 36, 6 @ 30-35, 13 in the teens, and one single digit who won't be a member for 2018.
		
Click to expand...

And at mine - 95 Ladies (inc gurls)

14 ladies are 36; 9 (all gurls I think) are 36+  so 23 out of 95 (24%) or 14 out of 86 (16%)

I note that we have a very active Ladies Academy that feeds ladies into Club Membership and they will inevitably mostly have a handicap of 36 to start with.

3 SF ladies out of the 96 - doesn't feel that many but may be typical - I don't know


----------



## User20205 (Sep 29, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I have a sneaky opinion that Hughjars is talking about the most common handicap is 36+ , as when he talks about the graphs/charts that he saw for men and ladies and describes it, it is the impression I got. (I know he said 'majority' but his description is saying most common rather than majority). Therefore you are both right.:rofl:

According to your list/chart list for usa, this is 16% or 1 in 6 ladies have a handicap of 36 + according to your list/chart you posted, which is the most common handicap on the list, no other handicap comes close to that.
		
Click to expand...

but he is incorrect there also. on the USGA info 36-40.4 15.57%, 20-23.9 15.8% . the bandwidth of handicaps is smaller 20.23.9 also.

we need Ethan with his statistical skills to prove this one way or another !!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 29, 2017)

HughJars said:



			Misremebered? It was a graph that showed a huge upsweep from 30+, very hard to misremeber, and I "misremebered" the men's figure which showed pretty much the graph above from the USA, so I guess my mis-memory is just fine thanks. 

And no I can;t find the details as it was presented by the SGU, and having searched online it doesn't appear like it's ever been posted.

So, in the context of this topic, why would I be misrepresenting them? I've just checked a couple of other local clubs (you can filter by handicap order on HDID) and they all show the same propensity to a large chunk of high handicaps in the ladies section with hardly any single digits on show. 

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/760

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/913

http://www.howdidido.com/Directory/HandicapList/2051

Click to expand...

Why do people quote states from a site that gathers less than a 1/3 of results.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 30, 2017)

My club has started implementing the 9 hole competitions. I have not had time to play yet. I wonder if they will select the 9 holes that offer up the greater challenge....


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2017)

harpo_72 said:



			My club has started implementing the 9 hole competitions. I have not had time to play yet. I wonder if they will select the 9 holes that offer up the greater challenge....
		
Click to expand...

It has to be a measured 9 holes with a separate SSS.


----------



## rosecott (Sep 30, 2017)

harpo_72 said:



			My club has started implementing the 9 hole competitions. I have not had time to play yet. I wonder if they will select the 9 holes that offer up the greater challenge....
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that most clubs will do what we have done - apply for 9-hole SSSs for the front 9 and the back 9. I can imagine many problems with just picking the 9 holes someone decides are the most difficult irrespective of where they occur on the scorecard or are physically located.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 30, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's 16%  but your point stands.
		
Click to expand...


oops I halved instead of doubled


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 1, 2017)

harpo_72 said:



			My club has started implementing the 9 hole competitions. I have not had time to play yet. I wonder if they will select the 9 holes that offer up the greater challenge....
		
Click to expand...

As has already been said it the holes have to be specified and SSS set by County.

It is known as a designated 9 hole course.

One of the problems that has to be avoided when choosing the 9 is that practice on the course is not permitted before playing the comp If the holes are here there and everywhere and a player intends to play more than the 9 they could fall foul of this rule.


----------

